

New iOS API for nearby interactions using bluetooth LE: looking for testers - Diegman

I&#x27;m co-founder of a start-up in SF, we&#x27;re developing an API that enables you to :
- detect if two phones with the same app are nearby, EVEN IF THE APPS ARE IN THE BACKGROUND
- exchange data with people around you
- send push notifications to users nearby.<p>Simple examples : 
- create a leaderboard based on the people you came across
- whenever you make your high score, people around you that have the game get a notification with your high score.
- exchange virtual currency<p>We believe a lot can come from this, and we&#x27;re looking for beta testers !
======
elness
I'm interested; please provide contact info...

~~~
Diegman
awesome ! send me an e-mail : diego@cinemagr.am

------
cloanic
I'd be interested in this.

~~~
Diegman
Nice ! Send me an e-mail: diego@cinemagr.am

